# dmt prices?



## CreepyStevie69 (Jan 31, 2009)

how much should one expect to pay for a trip of dmt? and for a gram?


----------



## grind (Jan 31, 2009)

dont know about buying the crystals but you could get the stuff to do an extraction or to make ayahuasca which would cost like somewhere between 30 and 50 dollars, probably closer to 30. hope this helps.


----------



## petejonson (Jan 31, 2009)

usually it goes for $20 a dose which is like 2 or 3 blasts in my book and ive seen grams range from $100-200.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 31, 2009)

I can get grams for $200 of the %98 pure lab grade.
I can also get grams of the extract for $80-120.

I buy the lab grade to smoke, not the extract. Its like a night and day difference in how smooth the smoke is.


----------



## ozonerider (Jan 31, 2009)

Humm , sounds interesting .


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## shepj (Feb 1, 2009)

Gram synthesized I can also get for $200.

But street prices? Assuming you actually know someone who has it.. geez man, probably ballpark ~$400.


----------



## ozonerider (Feb 1, 2009)

Just out of curiosity , how much do you think it would cost for a real pure DIY gram with supplies ? 

Woops , screwed up I see the second post answered that question . Sorry


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 2, 2009)

grind said:


> dont know about buying the crystals but you could get the stuff to do an extraction or to make ayahuasca which would cost like somewhere between 30 and 50 dollars, probably closer to 30. hope this helps.




You forgot to mention that to get it for $30 a gram you gotta spend a bunch on material(not to mention the risk you are taking making you a drug manufacturer) and will end up making quite a few grams. Its a big step in penalties being a drug manufacturer rather than a buyer/user. And that is not to mention how much you will waste perfecting the procedure

DMT's popularity is on the rise at a rapid rate, there are busts being made of large amounts of DMT now so they will be watching things a little closer.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 2, 2009)

watching things a little closer like online orders?


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> watching things a little closer like online orders?


I highly doubt it, but safety is always good to keep in mind. Technically it is not illegal to own the "precursors" (if you will) to the DMT extraction, so there is really nothing that anyone could do for you posessing the roots or barks necessary to do so.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 3, 2009)

No, not online orders but probably watch the companies that provide the root bark. 
Because of the high alkaloid content the DEA could make it so that if a certain amount of root bark is sold(ex:500grams+) then it will get reported and looked into for possible intent to manufacture DMT.


----------



## shepj (Feb 3, 2009)

Possibly, but we'll read about that when it becomes watched most likely.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 3, 2009)

shepj said:


> Possibly, but we'll read about that when it becomes watched most likely.


They wont announce it. It will most likely happen overnight without any word of it happening until orders are place and then people will be met with for questions regarding usage of a known DMT plant source. It happened with that essential oil used for MDMA manufacturing. Now you cannot get any large amount of Sassafras oil.

http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/chem_prog/advisories/safrole.htm


----------



## shepj (Feb 4, 2009)

true. But I think they will get cocky with the recent DMT busts I've read about it and post it... they aren't too fucking brilliant lol.


----------



## lurkmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I can get grams for $200 of the %98 pure lab grade.
> I can also get grams of the extract for $80-120.
> 
> I buy the lab grade to smoke, not the extract. Its like a night and day difference in how smooth the smoke is.


Holy shit.. I wish I knew where to get DMT.

Me and my buddy have been looking all over.. haven't had the time/resources to do an extraction.


----------



## WiRE (Feb 4, 2009)

A gram usually goes for around 100 dollars. I wouldn't pay that much for orange spice but white spice that is usually a respectable price.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 5, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Holy shit.. I wish I knew where to get DMT.
> 
> Me and my buddy have been looking all over.. haven't had the time/resources to do an extraction.


I got to find a new source. I fuckt up with my best one.
I got another source thats a little more expensive than the one I _was_ using. Glad I have enough head stash to last me a while.


----------



## lurkmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

You guys get it from chemical wholesale places or do you know people who synthesize it?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah how do people get connects to chem warehouses. lol i wish i had a connect like that


----------



## shepj (Feb 5, 2009)

search, and research. 

The synthesis (I am serious ppl) is not that hard!


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 5, 2009)

Well you must prove yourself through posts. Most people will pass on a source to people they feel are responsible enough to use it wisely. I gave a source to ozonerider and I should not have done that. I am not sure what exactly he said but he got my source pissed off enough to restrict me from sales. This guy was referral only also.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 6, 2009)

ive seen a couple threads on here about their own synthesis but they get to be a bunch of pages long and i can never find the end product.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Well you must prove yourself through posts. Most people will pass on a source to people they feel are responsible enough to use it wisely. I gave a source to ozonerider and I should not have done that. I am not sure what exactly he said but he got my source pissed off enough to restrict me from sales. This guy was referral only also.


I'm sorry to hear that... people who ruin things for others (like in your dude's case) should be lined up.


----------



## ozonerider (Feb 7, 2009)

That is bull shit buddy , and you know it . For a dealer your pretty stupid , grow up !


----------



## shepj (Feb 7, 2009)

ozonerider said:


> That is bull shit buddy , and you know it . For a dealer your pretty stupid , grow up !


what's bullshit?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah that bullshit comment came from left field


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Well you must prove yourself through posts. Most people will pass on a source to people they feel are responsible enough to use it wisely. I gave a source to ozonerider and I should not have done that. I am not sure what exactly he said but he got my source pissed off enough to restrict me from sales. This guy was referral only also.


excuse me? we aren't "hooking up" thru this site are we? and openly admitting it? 




closed


----------

